# Svede OTR CAI



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, I am the most impatient person here on the 3rd rock from the sun. , but I must say the Svede OTR Cold Air Intake is well worth waiting for. After Installing the kook's headers and having one heck of a time with that, installed the SLP Loudmouth II kit which was awesome, and finally got my Svede CAI and it was actually fun to install. Mike at MPT created a tune for me and I am now in love with this machine. MPT did a tune for my buddies G8 and it too is awesome. I gotta say the folks at MPT are the model of what customer service should be. They were a big help on getting me set up to do some data logging so my tune could be analyzed. I am hoping it won't be too hot to take back to track on Saturday to run her and see the difference. I can't wait! I will post some time slips for comparison. I wanna say thanks to everyone who offered up tech support when I was having major fitment issues with my headers.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

*ahem* Pictures or it didn't happen  

I'm pretty happy that since I started helping Spencer on "the list" it's gone from 3 months to about 3 weeks and getting shorter.


----------

